#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  gezellig contact

## Mevr-gewoon

Hallo allemaal... Ik ben een dame van 26 uit het midden van het land .. Werkzaam in het dagelijks leven en daarnaast heb ik nog hobby's zolas sporten lezen wandelen koken en doe ik graag leuke dingen mijn fam.. Zijn er nog leuke gezellige landgenoten om gewoon leuk en gezellig mee teKletsen.. Hope so... Groetjes van moi

----------


## Zakaria1888

Hoi alles goed met jou hoe was je weekend ?

----------


## Dalila_222

Hoe is het met jou ?

----------


## Zakaria1888

Ja gaat goed met jouw , hoe doe je pm sturen dalila

----------

